# Rechtschreibung/Sprache des erstellten Textes ändern?



## pi314 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe die deutsche Version von PS CS3, habe jedoch das Problem, dass die Photoshop Rechtschreibung (also nicht die der GUI, sondern die im eigenen erstellten Text) auf "Englisch (USA)" gestellt ist. In meinem Fall bedeutet das, dass mir Photoshop eine miserable und falsche Silbentrennung macht. Ich habe den Text daher schon beliebig oft verlängert/verkürzt, um bestimmte Wörter vor der Trennung zu schützen, aber komme einfach nicht drumrum. Ergebnis:

des niederländis-chen Malers
Perle-nohrring

usw.

Ich möchte ungern im Zeichenabstand rumpfuschen.
Weiß jemand, wie ich die Rechtschreibung ändern kann?


----------



## janoc (4. Oktober 2007)

CS2: 
a) Fenster -> Zeichen -> Sprache am untern Rand wählen
b) Fenster -> Absatz -> (erweiterte Optionen) Silbentrennung

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter!


(Text in Photoshop setzen ... brrrrrrrrr)


----------



## pi314 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ja, danke!
niederländi-schen sieht zwar immer noch komisch aus, aber wird wohl stimmen. 

Ist das so unprofessionell? Wie würdest du es machen?
Das ist ein Klappentext und daher Teil eines Ganzen mit einzelnen Grafikobjekten. Ich dachte es kommt am besten rüber wenn ich alles in PS mache als den Text einzeln mit Publisher drüberlege. (Und für mehr Adobe Produke als PS habe ich kein Geld mehr *g*).


----------



## janoc (4. Oktober 2007)

Also _ich_ würde den Text auf jeden Fall mit InDesign sezten, PS-File erstellen und das mit Distiller zu PDF was an Druckerei geht – was auch eigentlich eher der "normale" Workflow wäre.
Wenn du das aber zu Hause am Tintenpisser oder im lokalen CopyShop druckst wirds wohl ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## pi314 (5. Oktober 2007)

Ne, das soll am Ende schon besser aussehen als dass ich es zu Hause drucken würde.

Hatte wie gesagt bisher nur mit PS zu tun. Eine Einarbeitung in InDesign wäre sicherlich auch recht zeitaufwändig (habe etwas Zeitdruck)... hmm.

In jedem Fall aber vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen!


----------

